#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  К какой школе относится монастырь на холме Аджина-тепа?

## Маркион

Сабж.

Буддийский монастырь на холме Аджина-тепа. 

Берзин пишет, что из Гандхары буддизм проник на территорию царства Бактрия - территорию нынешних Узбекистана, Таджикистана и северного Афганистана. 

Википедия говорит, что в Гандхаре господствовала школа Дхармагуптака.

Значит ли это, что Аджина-тепа - дхармагуптакский монастырь?

Если кто читал книгу - расскажите. У меня нет к ней доступа.

----------


## Shus

> Сабж.
>  что в Гандхаре господствовала школа Дхармагуптака.
> Значит ли это, что Аджина-тепа - дхармагуптакский монастырь?


Наверное сарвастивада, дхармагуптака вроде более ранний период. В монастыре и махаянские изображения нашли.
Наши ученые по Центральной Азии обычно упоминают сарвастиваду.

----------

Аурум (06.06.2013), Маркион (06.06.2013), Топпер- (06.06.2013)

----------


## Shus

Не читайте Вы Берзина (по истории)... :Smilie: 
Кстати вот, очень приличная книга (Мкртычев сейчас пожалуй главный спец. по этому вопросу):
*Мкртычев Т.К. Буддийское искусство Средней Азии (I-X вв.)* (в сети она есть и там не только исскуство).
Единственно никто сильно не напрягается с определением какой в точности школы был тот или иной храм или монастырь - как правило никаких прямых свидетельств об этом нет.

----------

Топпер- (06.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Не читайте Вы Берзина (по истории)...


На безрыбье...




> Кстати вот, очень приличная книга (Мкртычев сейчас пожалуй главный спец. по этому вопросу):
> Мкртычев Т.К. Буддийское искусство Средней Азии (I-X вв.) (в сети она есть и там не только исскуство).


Огромная благодарность вам, ознакомлюсь.  :Smilie: 




> Единственно никто сильно не напрягается с определением какой в точности школы был тот или иной храм или монастырь - как правило никаких прямых свидетельств об этом нет.


Вот это печально - я собираюсь туда в следующий месяц. Хочется знать, куда я поеду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Аджина-тепа (7 - начало 8 века): Ваджраяна. 

Потому что (стр. 193): "Рука с колокольчиком (фр-т ДМ/с-5б, чуть меньше натуральной величины.; рис 96). Сохранилась почти полностью кисть правой руки (отсутствует указательный палец). Тонкие изогнутые пальцы сжимают колокольчик полусферической формы с подвесным циллиндрическим язычком. На теле колокольчика имеется глубокая бороздка-выступ, *в верхней части корпуса - тройная петелька для подвешивания* и как будто бы шнурок, зажатые в ладонь. Очень натуралистично и живо передан жест руки, трактованы пальцы, сжимающие колокольчик. Фрагмент окрашен в белый цвет, в ногтевых лунках следы красной краски. На линии запястья в обломе руки хорошо виден след от деревянного штыря (1х1,5 см.), с помощью которого кисть руки крепилась к предплечью". 

Это тантрическая Дильба с трёхгранным Ваджром в качестве рукояти. Ваджр трёхгранный, а не пятигранный (как сейчас принято) потому, что первоначально было Три Семейства Будды: семейства Вайрочаны, Амитабхи и Акшобхьи - а не Пять Семейств. 

В мандале Саддхармапундарика-сутры (3 век н.э.) есть Будда Акшобхья (с чистой страной Абхирати) и Будда Амитабха (со страной Сукхавати). Будды из этой первой мандалы, вместе с тантрическим Вайрочаной, и есть главы Трёх Семейств Будд - в ранней Ваджраяне.

----------

Shus (06.06.2013), Аурум (06.06.2013), Маркион (06.06.2013), Топпер- (06.06.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Вот это печально - я собираюсь туда в следующий месяц. Хочется знать, куда я поеду.


Мкртычев в помощь. Там все толково и подробно. Больше или лучше у нас нет.

Вот его статья в Вокруг свете
Но Вам в Кара-тепе врядли попасть - далеко и погранзона.

----------

Маркион (06.06.2013), Топпер- (06.06.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Аджина-тепа (7 - начало 8 века): Ваджраяна. 
> 
> Потому что (стр. 193): "Рука с колокольчиком (фр-т ДМ/с-5б, чуть меньше натуральной величины.; рис 96). Сохранилась почти полностью кисть правой руки (отсутствует указательный палец). Тонкие изогнутые пальцы сжимают колокольчик полусферической формы с подвесным циллиндрическим язычком. На теле колокольчика имеется глубокая бороздка-выступ, *в верхней части корпуса - тройная петелька для подвешивания* и как будто бы шнурок, зажатые в ладонь. Очень натуралистично и живо передан жест руки, трактованы пальцы, сжимающие колокольчик. Фрагмент окрашен в белый цвет, в ногтевых лунках следы красной краски. На линии запястья в обломе руки хорошо виден след от деревянного штыря (1х1,5 см.), с помощью которого кисть руки крепилась к предплечью". 
> 
> Это тантрическая Дильба с трёхгранным Ваджром в качестве рукояти. Ваджр трёхгранный, а не пятигранный (как сейчас принято) потому, что первоначально было Три Семейства Будды: семейства Вайрочаны, Амитабхи и Акшобхьи - а не Пять Семейств. 
> 
> В мандале Саддхармапундарика-сутры (3 век н.э.) есть Будда Акшобхья (с чистой страной Абхирати) и Будда Амитабха (со страной Сукхавати). Будды из этой первой мандалы, вместе с тантрическим Вайрочаной, и есть главы Трёх Семейств Будд - в ранней Ваджраяне.


Благодарю! А откуда цитата?

----------


## Маркион

> Мкртычев в помощь. Там все толково и подробно. Больше или лучше у нас нет.
> 
> Вот его статья в Вокруг свете
> Но Вам в Кара-тепе врядли попасть - далеко и погранзона.


Сенкс! Ну далеко - это не проблема. А вот что погранзона - это надо будет обдумать...

----------


## Shus

> Аджина-тепа (7 - начало 8 века): Ваджраяна. 
> 
> Потому что (стр. 193): "Рука с колокольчиком (фр-т ДМ/с-5б, чуть меньше натуральной величины.; рис 96)..... .


Это откуда?

----------


## Германн

> Благодарю! А откуда цитата?


Цитата в кавычках - из книги Б.А. Литвинский, Т.И. Зеймаль, "Буддийский монастырь Аджина-тепа (Таджикистан). Раскопки. Архитектура. Искусство." Нестор-История, С-Птб. 2010. Фото из этой монографии (стр. 193): 

Это рука Будды Вайрочаны. Иконографически, Будда Вайрочана именно в правой руке (как на фото из книги) держит дильбу, в левой – чакру. Три Семейства Будд в ранней Ваджраяне - Вайрочаны, Амитабхи и Акшобхьи.

----------

Shus (06.06.2013), Аурум (06.06.2013), Маркион (06.06.2013)

----------


## Маркион

Жалко, блин. Я надеялся, что это монастырь одной из уже не существующих школ.  :Frown:

----------


## Германн

> Это откуда?


Б.А. Литвинский, Т.И. Зеймаль, "Буддийский монастырь Аджина-тепа (Таджикистан). Раскопки. Архитектура. Искусство." Нестор-История, С-Птб. 2010. Вышло уже три издания, книга содержит хороший исторический обзор буддизма в Средней Азии (глава 4-я).

----------

Маркион (06.06.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Б.А. Литвинский, Т.И. Зеймаль, "Буддийский монастырь Аджина-тепа (Таджикистан). Раскопки. Архитектура. Искусство." Нестор-История, С-Птб. 2010. Вышло уже три издания, книга содержит хороший исторический обзор буддизма в Средней Азии (глава 4-я).


Есть в pdf или только хардкопи?

----------

Маркион (06.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Есть в pdf или только хардкопи?


Только на бумаге. Купил в "Новом книжном" на Тверской (думаю, там ещё есть).

----------

Shus (07.06.2013), Маркион (06.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Жалко, блин. Я надеялся, что это монастырь одной из уже не существующих школ.


По древним школам информация в книге такая: "В эпиграфическом материале северной Бактрии (Кара-тепе, Фаяз-тепа) есть прямые указания на распространение школы Махасангхика. В конце кушанского периода появились первые последователи школы Самматия, а также, по мнению некоторых учёных, школы Сарвастивада. Есть доказательства существования в южной Бактрии (Кундуз) вихары, где развивалось учение школы Дхармагуптака [Fussman G. Documents epigraphiques Kushans // Bulletin de l,Ecole Francaise d,Extreme-Orient. Hanoi; Paris. T.61. 1974. P. 59-61]" (стр. 235-236)

----------

Маркион (10.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

Б.А. Литвинский, Т.И. Зеймаль, "Буддийский монастырь Аджина-тепа (Таджикистан). Раскопки. Архитектура. Искусство." Нестор-История, С-Птб. 2010. Фото из книги (табл 13): 

Изображение черепа из Аджина-тепа (7 век / начало 8 века). История Ваджраяны это не история шайво-шактистской тантры, от которой не осталось ни датированных текстов, ни археологических артефактов 7 века. Последнняя не располагает ничем, кроме следов примитивных местных культов Чамунды и других архаичных божеств, не имевших сначала тантрического характера. Ваджраяна же - это древнейшие тантрические манускрипты и тексты, это специфические именно для тантризма образы в данных археологии, которые могут быть объективно (научно) проверены. Череп + дильба с трёхгранным ваджром в правой руке (что характерно для иконографии Вайрочаны, одного из трёх древнейших Дхьяни-Будд) - это объективное подтверждение.

P.S.: Книга всё ещё продаётся в книжном на Тверской. Всем, кто в Москве, рекомендую.

----------


## Германн

Одной из особенностей Ваджраяны является переосмысление, трансформация местных культов: как позитивных, так и негативных. Это было в древности, было в новое время: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post588200 (Белый Старец позитивный образ.)

Ваджраяна переосмыслила (и обезвредила, тем самым) культ демонических "матерей":
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post587097 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576359

http://webshus.ru/?p=6167&page=2
"Наверное все это можно был бы как-то объяснить с буддистской точки зрения, т.к. Винаяка присутствует в пантеоне махаяны и ваджраяны. Если бы не одно «но»: на левой стене находится изображение Шивы и шести женских фигур, что позволяет утверждать, что пещера N 6А является святилищем индуистского храма, а изображения Будды присутствуют в нем в качестве образов второстепенного божества."

Это легко объяснить с буддийской точки зрения, отталкиваясь от буддийских же текстов: демонические "матери" были подчинены Буддой, принявшим вид их предводителя:  

_"Будда Махавайрочана, пожелав заклять этих демониц Разделом Закона Подчинения Трёх Миров (Трилокавиджая), по волшебству превратился в Великого Чёрного Духа (Махакалу) и явился в колоссальных обличьях, бесконечно больше их. Он покрыл тело слоем пепла, и, отправившись в джунгли, с помощью колдовства созвал всех дакини и сделал им внушение в таких словах: "Раз вы всё время едите людей, теперь точно так же я буду есть вас!" И проглотил их, однако не убил их, а подчинив, выпустил, потребовав обещания, что они будут воздерживаться от всякой мясной пищи. Тогда они сказали: "Мы получаем всё для жизни, питаясь мясом; как мы теперь будем поддерживать свою жизнь?" Будда сказал им: "Я позволяю вам питаться сердцами мёртвых людей". (....) Так Будда сумел мало-помалу вывести их на правильный Путь. Вот почему есть такая мантра - Хридая. Эта мантра изгоняет скверну из этого извращённого искусства" - Нобуми Иянага. Дакини и Император // "Тантрический буддизм". Фесюн А.Г. Составление, перевод и комментарии. Изд-во Серебряные нити. М., 2003 - стр. 181-182._

Индуистский храм в буддийском комплексе выполнял ту же функцию, что шаманские обо на территории современных дацанов: местные жители отправляли в нём переосмысленный культ. В Древней Индии "матерям" приносили человеческие жертвы, чтоб умилостивить этих злых духов детских болезней - это было точно так же заменено переосмысленным, новым культом. Аналогично, Ваджраяна прекратила жертвоприношения животных на обо, тысячу лет спустя: принцип тантрической трансформации остался прежним. Форма местная, содержание - буддийское, архаичный ритуал замещён.

----------


## Ашвария

Уважаемый Германн. Пожалуйста, поделитесь изображением, которое Вы описываете. Может не Будда это. Может Махавир. И действительно есть в некоторых буддийских Храмах изображение голов слонов, и это не только Айравати (Белый слон Индры о четырёх бивнях) или Ганапати (Винаяка). Ну и не волнуйтесь так пожалуйста. Богиня-Мать - это Защитница Богов; ипостаси, соответственно изображения могут быть разными. Это совсем-совсем не имеет отношения к жертвованию живых существ.

----------


## Германн

> Уважаемый Германн. Пожалуйста, поделитесь изображением, которое Вы описываете. Может не Будда это. Может Махавир. И действительно есть в некоторых буддийских Храмах изображение голов слонов, и это не только Айравати (Белый слон Индры о четырёх бивнях) или Ганапати (Винаяка). Ну и не волнуйтесь так пожалуйста. Богиня-Мать - это Защитница Богов; ипостаси, соответственно изображения могут быть разными. Это совсем-совсем не имеет отношения к жертвованию живых существ.


Чамунда-Каларатри - это одна из демонических "матерей". Архаичное женское божество, похищающее жизненную силу детей и вызывающее гибель ребёнка. (Как и другие "матери".) "Матерям" приносили человеческие жертвы, ради выздоровления детей, поэтому потребовалось вмешательство Ваджраяны: популярный в древности народный культ был тантрически переосмыслен, обезврежен-замещён. Это к вопросу о том, что делают в пещерном храме 7 века эти образы, рядом с образом Будды: сюжет объясняет комментарий к Махавайрочана-сутре из Китайского канона.

----------


## Германн

Shus пишет про буддийский пещерный монастырь в Аурангабаде 7 века (как и монастырь Аджина-тепа): http://webshus.ru/?p=6167&page=2 "на левой стене находится изображение Шивы и шести женских фигур, что позволяет утверждать, что пещера N 6А является святилищем индуистского храма, а изображения Будды присутствуют в нем в качестве образов второстепенного божества." 

Будда не второстепенное божество. Именно Будда предстал в образе Махакалы (кладбищенского Шивы), чтоб подчинить его свиту - демонических "матерей". 

Амогхаваджра (начало 8 века) описывает результаты так: "У этих богинь тоже есть своя мандала. В центре нарисован Махакала, окружённый семью богинями-матерями; детали изложены в "Обширной сутре". Махакала - это смысл великого времени, время это три момента, великий это смысл отсутствия любых препятствий, это сущностное тело Будды Махавайрочаны, для которого нет такого места, куда бы он ни проник. Семь богинь-матерей вместе с богиней-матерью Брахми вместе воспроизводят Восемь бодхисаттв служения. Так в вещественном выражается сущностное". "Тантрический буддизм" 2 выпуск. Фесюн А.Г. Составление, перевод и комментарии. Изд-во Серебряные нити. М., 2003 - стр. 174.

----------


## Германн

"В Японии группа "Семи богинь-матерей" традиционно состоит из 1. Чамунда 2. Каувери 3. Вайшнави 4. Каумари 5. Айндри 6. Раудри и 7. Брахми. На самом деле перечень "богинь-матерей" всегда был непостоянным ещё в самой Индии (могла существовать даже группа из "Шестнадцати богинь-матерей") - там же (стр. 174). Возможно, 7+7 скульптурных фигур коленопреклонённых женщин, по ссылке Shus - тоже подчинённые Буддой Махавайрочаной "матери".

Shus: http://webshus.ru/?p=6167&page=2 
"На передней стене гарбагрихи, справа слева от дверного проема высечены барельефы, изображающие бодхисатв Падмапани и Ваджрапани в окружении свиты: внизу изображены их женские соответствия (праджня): соответственно Тара (Tara) и Мамаки (Mamaki), а вверху – летящие гандхарвы .
Внутри святилища находится фигура Будды, сидящего на «львином троне» в т.н. «европейской позе» (парьянка асана, paryanka asana) с руками в дхармачакрамудре. Слева и справа от Будды расположена та же пара бодхисатв, что и на фасаде святилища, над которыми изображены летящие гандхарвы.
Внизу, вдоль боковых стен находятся два ряда коленопреклоненных женских фигур (по семь с каждой стороны)."

Скульптурный Будда в Аурангабаде держит руки в Дхармачакра-мудре. Иконографически, Махавайрочана изображается держащим двумя руками Дхармачакру (Колесо Учения); либо держащим Дхармачакру в левой руке - а Дильбу в правой (как в случае с колокольчиком из Аджина-тепа).

----------


## Германн

Переосмыслить, заместить - и, тем самым, обезвредить - этот популярный в Древней Индии культ "матерей" было актуальной задачей. Такие культы были несовместимы с буддийским Учением: 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post586944
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post586951

----------


## Германн

Аналогично, чтоб понять скульптурные изображения (среди которых узнаётся Шива) буддийского монастыря в Бенгалии http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post586177 тоже нужно обратиться к буддийским текстам Индии.

*Вирупа обращает Шиву в буддизм:
http://abhayadatta.narod.ru/3.html*

"Там был, например, сорокаметровый образ Шивы в виде "Великого Владыки", Махешвары. Вирупе предложили поклониться ему, но он ответил: "Старший брат не обязан кланяться младшему". Царь и его приближенные закричали, что убьют Вирупу, если он тут же не сделает поклонов. "Я не могу - это будет большой грех", - сказал Вирупа. "Пусть твой 'грех' падет на меня !"- рассмеялся царь. Когда мастер сложил руки и сделал простирание, огромная статуя раскололась пополам и раздался голос: "Я подчиняюсь тебе!"
...
"И снова Вирупа вернулся в Девикоту. Шива и богиня Ума создали для него на дороге призрачный город с населением 450000, а боги тридцати трех небес и всех божеских миров подносили ему дары. Он же прочел им такие стихи: 
...
Я расколол идола на глазах у 
веривших в него, а в Девикоте взял под контроль народ, 
потерявший остатки ума. Когда мою энергию увидел Шива, он 
построил город в мою честь. В конечном итоге, если бы я не 
делал всего этого, зачем бы люди стали следовать даже 
*внешней Дхаpме*? С этими словами Вирупа ушел в ясный свет."

*Шива, как тайный буддист, в роли Гуру:
http://abhayadatta.narod.ru/8.html*

"В это время богиня Ума спрашивала Махадеву о Дхарме. "*Моя Дхарма - секретное учение*, его нельзя открывать не своим, - ответил Махадева. - Давай закроемся на дне океана, чтобы никто не слышал, о чем мы говорим". 
И вот, рыба, проглотившая Минапу, случайно пpоплывала под домом на дне океана. К тому времени богиня Ума уже уснула от объяснений Махадевы, и когда он спросил ее : "Понимаешь? ", Минапа ответил изнутри рыбы : "Понимаю". Так ему удалось услышать Дхарму."

По буддийским представлениям, Шива - учитель внешней Дхармы - тайно обладал знанием Будда-Дхармы. В бенгальском монастыре, соответственно, буддийский образ Шивы: образ конкретного дэвы, ученика Махасиддхи Вирупы. Слева от этого ученика Вирупы, от дэвы Шивы - рыбак Минапа, его ученик.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somapura_Mahavihara
Во времена Атиши (по его словам) в Индии уже путали буддийскую и индуистскую тантру. Путаница появилась тогда, когда возникла сама индуистская тантра.

----------


## Ашвария

А страна Германия - тёзка Германна или названа в его честь?
Шива персонифицированный - это индивидуальность, это правда. Обратить в религию вселенский принцип невозможно, можно его понять с точки зрения истинного Я просветлённого. В двух словах: Шива всегда в будущем. Если Единый в прошлом - Брама, в настоящем - Вишну.
А путать Тантру низзя, уважаемый Германн прав.

----------


## Маркион

По "доброй" традиции тема захоливаривается, посему на правах топиктартера я её закрываю. 

Спасибо всем за ответы, особенно Герману за ссылку на Литвинского и Зеймаля.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------

